# Soplata Airplane Sanctuary



## r2800doublewasp (Dec 18, 2008)

I found this on Google. 

Walters Farm by Rodney Williams


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 18, 2008)

Interesting site r2800. Thank you.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 18, 2008)

Must be a fascinating place to visit. Thanks for posting.


----------

